# Costa Rica MTB Rental Near Jaco?



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm going to Costa Rica in December on a surf trip. 

Anyone know of trails or mountain bike rental near the Jaco Beach area?


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello!

My name is Jonathan, I'm From Costa Rica, I work for GuanaBikers Tours (MTB Tours).
We are located in Liberia, we offer the best MTB Tours, you can visit our web site www.guanabikers.com, we have MTB tours to Witch's Rock.

Contact me if you need more info.
[email protected]

Regards


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Jonathan

Are you still running out of Liberia? I will be down in Feb 2010 for a couple of weeks and hope to get out for a day or two. I know we land in Liberia then we are off to Tamarindo where our accommodations are. 

Would like to know what kind of riding I find and how close to where I will be located.


Cheers
Jeff


----------



## guanabikers (Nov 20, 2008)

*Liberia Mtb*

HI Jeff!

We are still riding near Liberia, national parks, waterfalls, deserts and forest, I know the best MTB trails here, if you want more info and pictures please email me:

[email protected]

www.guanabikers.com

Best regards!


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

*Jaco riding*



sick4surf said:


> I'm going to Costa Rica in December on a surf trip.
> 
> Anyone know of trails or mountain bike rental near the Jaco Beach area?


Hi Michael,

Jacó is a tough place to bike, as the only ride out of there is going up the way La Ruta de los Conquistadores goes every year. As far as I know there are no rentals, unless you opt for a beach cruiser...

Next year there is going to be bike park operating very close to Jacó. It will be located on a 2500 acre property and will have 20+ miles of trails, including nice sinewy singletrack, rentals, restaurant, showers...the works!

I am sure you will hear about it from IMBA HQ...:thumbsup:

Cheers,

Carlos
Lava Tours Costa Rica


----------



## over and endo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Mountain Biking in Costa Rica*

I will be in Costa Rica near the resort Los Suenos which I think is near Jaco in early May. Is May the rainy season? Any trails near there? Should I ship my bike? Will my bike be safe if I ride it around town?

Thanks,

RO

Michigan


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi RO,

Yes, May is the beginning of the rainy season. Right now the bikepark is not open to user, but we hope that it will be soon!

As for riding, you can check out the route for La Ruta de los Conquistadores, but this is mostly gravel roads.

Do not ship you bike unless you want to pay import duties of up to 27%. Instead bring it with you on the plane. Most airlines charge $100 each way.

I would not lock my bike downtown Jaco and leave it unattended.

Los Sueños is a few miles from Jacó.

Good luck and enjoy your stay.

Cheers,

Carlos
Lava Tours


----------



## Climbin'J (May 3, 2004)

Hi Carlos,

Please keep us posted on the status of the bike park. I will also be in Costa Rica for nine nights in May- probably splitting the time between La Fortuna and Manuel Antonio- but I would go a bit out of my way to hit some great riding in Jaco.

I'll be looking for advanced rides, but just day trips as I'll be travelling with a non-rider. I will not be bringing a bike, so I will need a rental. Where does Lava Tours operate rides? I've heard about some riding around Quepos- how is it?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

*Bike Rental near Jaco*

Hi Jeff,

We operate out of San José but the idea is to have fleet near Jaco by the time the park opens. Unfortunately, as is usually the case, we are running a bit behind with trail building and facilities construction (restaurant, parking, etc.).

Your best bet may be to contact Estrella Tours in Jaco (google it, but I think it is puertoquepos.com).

Cheers,

Carlos


----------



## singletrackspeeder (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Carlos thanks for all the good info and links!

I am probably going to be moving to Atenas in July and wondering if I should bring my $4000 full suspension or look at getting a cheap 29er hardtail for the riding in Costa Rica... What do you think? I am leaning towards the cheap hardtail as I can use it for around town and would hate for someone to steal my RIP 9. But if the trails are plentiful and very rough I would want my full suspension bike. I was just in CR and saw lots of road bikers out riding the Jaco to Parrita area... Would love to hook up with you all for some mountain biking!!!

Peace,
Ryan


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

*Atenas*

Hi Ryan,

I would definitely bring my bike and then you can buy a clunker for your in-town errands. Buying nice bikes here is expensive, so if you are moving to Atenas or plan to be there for an extended visit it is a good idea to come well equipped.

Cheers,

carlos


----------



## over and endo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Bike in Costa Rica*

Ryan,

I was just in Costa Ricain (first week in May) near Jaco and therefore cannot render an opinion about all of the trails. I was fortunate to borrow a bike from someone who was renting their condo and was able to ride the hills around Playa Hermosa. Very steep hills but no single track. I dont know what the rest of the trails look like in Costa Rica. I hope to go back someday and ride more. Good Luck with the move!

Ronny


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone got any good advice on what UST tires work well in the terrain near Jaco? I'm doing the La Ruta in Nov and will give some feedback on here on any singletrack in the race..


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

*La Ruta tires*

Hi,

For Stage 1 definitely use tires that shed mud easily. I would also go with 1.95s. Stages 2 through 4 use something with closely packed center knobs for low rolling resistance. Maxxis Crossmark are very popular here.

Good luck this year. I am not racing but will be helping out with CTS's group that is doing the race.

Cheers,

Carlos


----------



## jabell01 (Apr 24, 2014)

Any MTB rentals in Jaco Beach? I'm here now. Was thinking it would be an easy rental to pick up. Not the case. Any suggestions?


----------



## P90Puma (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions for the best place to MTB while in costa rica I fly in April 6th and have an open 2 week itinerary.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I was in the guanacaste region last month and I rented a bike at puravidaride in playa danta. There is a trail network right there that has 33km of singletrack with more being added all the time.

Pura Vida Ride | Costa Rica Adventure Tour

Real nice people and they have new bikes that are decent quality. I rode a brand new scott 650b for the morning I was there.


----------



## jabell01 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Jaco*

I found a lot of good trails in Jaco. Strava shows a lot of routes for reference. You can ride the start of La Ruta too. Amazing views when you get to the top...but you earn it. 



P90Puma said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for the best place to MTB while in costa rica I fly in April 6th and have an open 2 week itinerary.


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

Trilos La Colorada is the name of the park. They are on the web...

Cheers,

Carlos Cardona
Lava-tours.com


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

Not too far from Las Catalinas, about 1.5 hours drive, is Hotel Hacienda Guachipelin...they have mtb trails and a heck of other attractions. Recommended.

Cheers,

Carlos


----------

